# Bucker or Rearer... which would you rather have?



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

a bucker for me. To me a rearer is more dangerous...and it freaks me out more. Were-as I've been on so many buckers that it doesn't bother me at all :lol:


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Same here... rearing doesn't really scare me, but considering I've seen my mare go over backwards with some family members and when she broke her halter years ago... and considering that another of our mares busted some guys head open on pavememt by rearing and flipping backwards with him... I'd much rather have a bucker. My mare bucks more than she does anything, and it's a habit for her now to buck when she's in high spirits... doesn't phase me a bit anymore.

If I ever go 'horse shopping', I'll probably pass up every 'rearer' I come across... but a bucker you can fix.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, I will ride either, as unless the horse is actually trying to kill you, the less severe of both can be prevented/predicted/pulled out of. But in saying that I would prefer a bucker, as I saw a horse flip over on top of my friend and snap his shoulder.... Not fun. 

I've had horses who do both, and as yet, they have all been broken of the habits.


----------



## confetti (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I'm a bit of a wimp (I've ridden too many well-behaved horses in my life), so I'd really ahve neither! But when forced to chose, I'd take a bucker any day. I really don't like the idea of a horse falling backward on top of me. Borken backs are a big nono, for the horse and me. Not to mention I've only ever ridden a buck, never a rearer.


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

Neither if I can help it! If I had to choose though it would always be a bucker considering the potential dangers of rearing. I do not want to be crushed!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Ahh, I think the choice is between getting a different horse or a good horse trainer. I don't want either a rearer or a bucker.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd have to say bucker for the reasons everyone is already listing I'm afraid of going over backwards... Bucking isn't always fun either and it hurts landing sometimes as my horse can really buck....but eh..i'd take the bucking. 

He has reared on me once but it wasn't really high thank goodness..


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I find that it's much easier to cure a bucking horse than a rearing horse. A rear is much easier to sit to but I'd still rather a horse that bucked. However I would perfer if my horses didn't do either!


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

Well one my mare I would rather have her rear as she doesn't go very high and her bucks are not very comfortable. On my gelding I would rather have him buck because his bucks are more comfortable than my mares lope and because when he was in training a couple years back he reared with a wall right behind him and the trainer got thrown onto the wall.
With saying all that, if it was a strange horse bucking is easier to control for me.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

My horse doesnt rear that much, but he has a few times out of frustation which part of it was my fault since he is a 4yo and learning and the other part was just plain horse show stupidty haha

I can ride either, but prefer if I dont have too.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I would rather have a bucker than a rearer. Its scary thinking of a horse rearing up and flipping over on you. At least when they are bucking if it is a really dangerous situation you can jump off, but if a horse rears up high enough they can flip over on top of you. :? scary


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Bucker! I had a mare once that tended to be a flipper. I will never have one like that again!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

bucker - any day of the week!


----------



## fedex (Nov 14, 2008)

Maverick is both. I prefer a bucker, any day. I had an unfortunate experience of being flipped on. :/


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

Bucker... definitely. Rearing seems more dangerous. I've only been on a horse that reared once, and it was really small. Bucks I can handle.


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd rather have a bucker. Rearing just seems so much more dangerous to me, for both you and your horse. Mind you, if the horse bucked A LOT then I wouldn't keep either.... but horses that pig root and ocassionaly buck don't really bother me - it seems easier to train them out of bucking than rearing as well...


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 27, 2008)

Riding I would rather have the horse rear. If the horse rears lean forward against his neck and he will not be likely to go over backwards. Your weight will help push him back down. By the time his front legs hit the ground you should have the reins short and tight,keeping his head up and one rein shorter than the other making him turn his head and go a in a circle until you feel him give up. Then you can loosen the reins again. If a horse likes to buck keep the reins short and tight and his head up until he gets the idea of who is boss. If he has a lot of energy it might be best to let him get rid of a bit of it in a paddock or round pen before getting on him. Rearing is more dangerous if you are walking him. One time I walked a horse who was called crazy and liked to rear for no reason and he looked like he was going to come down on top of me so I put my head over the empty stall door and my arms behind my head but he did not get me. I had to walk up to him and turn him around because he had turned himself in the opposite direction. My stallion was taught not to rear before I got him.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I like bucks better, but one of the few times I've been reared with, the horse fell over ontop of me. Luckily we were near mud, so I fell into a mud puddle and like squished in, so when she fell ontop of me, it wasn't as bad.


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

I would rather have a rearer because I personally think that you can predict when their going to rear alot better then trying to know when their going to buck! Like for example when the horse starts throwing its head and getting prancy like kinda jumping then u probably know that there going to rear, but bucks can sometimes come out of no where :wink:


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

i'd rather rider a bucker b/c u can jump off at any time. i once had an app stallion who rared up and fell over backward. i would never want to be in that situation.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I am into training, so I would have neither....:lol: I have had both, and cured both, so I don't hafta choose. I can't see as either to have an 'advantage', and either would need to be trained out.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I would prefer a bucker, but I wouldn't allow either. The horse that bucks every once in a great while is bad enough, but one the bucks at the slightest thing to going to be sold. A rearer (one that does it any time it wants to) is getting sold to a rodeo company or a sluaghter house I don't care which one. *I'm not risking someone's life on unpredictable horse.*


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

bucker anyday. used to ride two horses that would buck at a canter. both easy to ride but i have come off because of bucks once or twice if you count an equiment failure and a very confused horse. lol:lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd prefer neither, but if I had to pick, a bucker.  Rearing is extremely dangerous, & cannot always be prevented/stopped. Sometimes yes it can, but not all the time. Bucks I can really handle (even if the horse has powerful ones) & usually can be stopped.


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Really if we could , we would rather have neither
A buck here or there, could never compare
To that rearing horse , that would dare
So all of us, me for sure, wouldn't have a horse do either.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Bucking or rearing?*

I would take bucking over rearing. I have rode out both. Rearing is much more dangerous because the horse is off balence and you are in a precarious position to be crushed if they flipped over...just look at some of the videos on youtube :shock::shock:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

after you have had a few go up and over with you nearly killing you, i think you would prefer a buck.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I think it would depend on the horse. I voted 'rear' because I am horrible at staying on when a horse bucks, and it absolutely terrifies me. I've been on a horse that reared a few times, but never very high. I think for me personally I would rather have a horse that reared as long as it didn't go very high. Again that's just for me because bucking scares me to death. xD


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I'd prefer a bucker...

Can someone answer this question, I don't have much experience with rearers, but why would a horse rear so high that it falls over backwards? You'd think the horse would realise that it would have to hurt! lol Do they do it accidentally? Seems strange...


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Ugh. I can't stand a bucker, but in general I'll always chose that over a rearer, just because rearing is more dangerous as a habit/misbehavior. Now if I had some sort of guarantee that a horse would only rear up, never go all the way over, I would _definitely_ prefer that horse over a bucker. I've ridden horses like that,(no guarantee of course) that reared out of impatience or excitement, and it was no bigger of a deal than jigging in place. The horse never got out of control or scary, and we worked well together, she was a lot of fun to ride. 

NOTE- I am not downplaying the seriousness of rearing, I know that it is extremely dangerous and should not be a tolerated behavior.


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd prefer neither but if I had to choose...a bucker definitely. 

Rearing can be extremely dangerous. You have the potential to be seriously hurt if your horse flips over on top of you... and many people draw the line at rearing. If your horse rears you really should seek professional help.



Kentucky said:


> I would prefer a bucker, but I wouldn't allow either. The horse that bucks every once in a great while is bad enough, but one the bucks at the slightest thing to going to be sold. A rearer (one that does it any time it wants to) is getting sold to a rodeo company or a sluaghter house I don't care which one. *I'm not risking someone's life on unpredictable horse.*


Your statement in bold... I'm sorry but regardless of their behavior ALL horses are unpredictable. :wink:


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

True any horse can be unpredictable, but i think y'all know what I meant. I meant that any horse with serious vice and will not be trained out of it, will be sold to someone who can deal with it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think what Kentucky meant by the statement "*I'm not risking someone's life on unpredictable horse.*" was just that he wouldn't risk someone's life on a confirmed unpredictable horse; i.e. a horse that has major problems.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

there is right on the money of what i meant.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

While you are speakin of selling the horse for slaughter cuz they are deemed 'dangerous,' I just wanted to point out that if the horse had been properly trained they wouldn't be buckers or rearers anyway, they are only dangerous because some human didn't know what they were doing and screwed a perfectly good horse up. Humans did the damage, but it's the horse still pays the ulimate price, not the human.

Sad.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

DarkChylde said:


> While you are speakin of selling the horse for slaughter cuz they are deemed 'dangerous,' I just wanted to point out that if the horse had been properly trained they wouldn't be buckers or rearers anyway, they are only dangerous because some human didn't know what they were doing and screwed a perfectly good horse up. Humans did the damage, but it's the horse still pays the ulimate price, not the human.
> 
> Sad.


I didn't catch the slaughter part. My brain isn't "with it" at the moment sorry.


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> While you are speakin of selling the horse for slaughter cuz they are deemed 'dangerous,' I just wanted to point out that if the horse had been properly trained they wouldn't be buckers or rearers anyway, they are only dangerous because some human didn't know what they were doing and screwed a perfectly good horse up. Humans did the damage, but it's the horse still pays the ulimate price, not the human.
> 
> Sad.


'

Are you serious?

A Hano gelding at my barn isn't properly trained because sometimes he bucks? And that means he's dangerous? And that means the PROFESSIONAL trainer didn't know what she/he was doing? And that means he's a screwed up horse?

I'm sorry but that's a little offensive to me and probably to others who own/ride horses who buck sometimes


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I meant the slaughter option as a last option when all other means have failed. I would prefer a rodeo company to that anyway.


----------



## HorseGirlBre (Nov 28, 2008)

I say Bucker lol. I've had a few rearer's with me, but it did scare me a bit. With buckers, I can hang on easier (I can sit bucking bareback... and not rearing bareback cause I usually don't expect it and I go rolling off the back XD). I also strangely, if its safe and the horse isn't getting hurt, think its fun >_>


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> I would prefer a bucker, but I wouldn't allow either. The horse that bucks every once in a great while is bad enough, but one the bucks at the slightest thing to going to be sold. A rearer (one that does it any time it wants to) is getting sold to a rodeo company or a sluaghter house I don't care which one. *I'm not risking someone's life on unpredictable horse.*


Here is what I was commenting on. Just wanted to show I wasn't mindlessly rambling (altho I do that sometimes, too):lol:


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

HunterJumper22 said:


> '
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> ...


I didn't say a horse that bucks is dangerous, and many so-called professional trainers SUCK at thier job. He isn't screwed up, I never said anything about any horse in particular. 

Yes, IF he had been trained properly, when he was first trained, then he wouldn't 'buck'. IF they buck or rear, it is cuz they were not trained properly, or from fear or whatever. A PROPERLY trained horse doesn't buck or rear. I was not meaning offense, too bad you took it. It is a fact, if the horse doesn't act properly, it was ultimately the fault of some human. If others are takin offense, you should let them tell me.

I have gotten buckers and rearers rehabilitated, and I know that PROPER training would cure it, (tho I would rather start 20 untouched horses than fix one that wasn't trained properly to begin with.)


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> I meant the slaughter option as a last option when all other means have failed. I would prefer a rodeo company to that anyway.


I have a friend who trains really bad horses, but when he runs across an animal he truly cannot retrain, he also runs a sanctuary for so-called dangerous horses. There are always options rather than slaughter, since it is becuz of a human the horse is like that anyway, it seems so wrong that the horse pays the price for human mistakes. But, that is the way of things. Still sad.:-(


----------



## JimmysSlave (Dec 1, 2008)

Id rather have none! lol

I broke both my legs, left knee and hip from a rearer, now have 18 screws, 12 plates, 6 pins and a K-Wire holding my left leg together. 2 year old filly that I had been riding for a while at the track, just lost the plot one day and flipped over... Very painful!!!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Ow!:shock:


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

Bucker! Any day of the week.


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 27, 2008)

Back when some horses were trained to rear. Roy Rogers horse Trigger and the Lone Ranger's horse Silver were both trained to rear up. They never went over backward and those guys knew how to sit a rearing horse so that they did not throw the horse off balance. A rearing horse is not necessarily off balance. Some riders who do not know how to handle it can throw the horse off balance and cause the horse to fall over backwards. They leaned forward when the horse went up. Watching those shows back when I never thought of rearing as being dangerous at all. I only had 1 horse rear on me when I was riding and that was a rent by the hour riding stable horse. I leaned forward when he reared and he came back down forward and I kept him from rearing again or bucking till he decided to behave(see my previous post on this subject).


----------



## Fogged-In (Oct 3, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> I didn't say a horse that bucks is dangerous, and many so-called professional trainers SUCK at thier job. He isn't screwed up, I never said anything about any horse in particular.
> 
> Yes, IF he had been trained properly, when he was first trained, then he wouldn't 'buck'. IF they buck or rear, it is cuz they were not trained properly, or from fear or whatever. A PROPERLY trained horse doesn't buck or rear. I was not meaning offense, too bad you took it. It is a fact, if the horse doesn't act properly, it was ultimately the fault of some human. If others are takin offense, you should let them tell me.
> 
> I have gotten buckers and rearers rehabilitated, and I know that PROPER training would cure it, (tho I would rather start 20 untouched horses than fix one that wasn't trained properly to begin with.)


I am SURE I am not the only one here that will agree with this, but I will speak for myself as you requested for another to do...

You are wrong on so many levels... There is no such thing as a "PROPERLY TRAINED HORSE" that does not buck/rear.. I don't care if you take a baby and have the top horse trainer of the world bring it up- it still could have tendencies to buck or rear. Any animal will always STAY unpredictable.. Are you also saying that a horse can be trained to* NEVER* SPOOK, which may including scooting and bucking?!? Can you teach a horse to disobey its own natural fight or flight instincts 100%? Or does that fall under poor training as well?
I will admit there are a ton of amazing horses in this world that have been trained very well by knowledgeable trainers- and I know there are some horses that were trained by "know it alls" that hadn't a clue to what they were doing and the horse came out with more opportunities than it started off with. But to make a statement that is so black and white is ignorant. If you truly believe that- you are very naive.. and certainly green in the horse world... 
However everyone is entitled to their own "opinions"...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

JimmysSlave said:


> Id rather have none! lol
> 
> I broke both my legs, left knee and hip from a rearer, now have 18 screws, 12 plates, 6 pins and a K-Wire holding my left leg together. 2 year old filly that I had been riding for a while at the track, just lost the plot one day and flipped over... Very painful!!!



OUCH! I can imagine Very painful!


----------



## CowPony (Oct 30, 2008)

Well...my horse does both so...I mean I hate both but oh well.:?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I want to step in and ask that if you have not read our conscientious etiquette policy you should do so now. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/conscientious-etiquette-policy-6069/
*Please don't use an innocent fun thread to step on the soap box*

That said :wink: I would prefer a horse do neither as well. Of the two I would rather be bucked then reared, and yes I have had horses do both.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

if i had to have one or the other i would choose a bucker. rearing as mentioned by so many people is so much more dangerous than bucking but...ive seen someone horrificly hurt after being thrown through into a solid fence by a bucking horse.

but to answer the question properly...neither! a horse who is bucking and/or rearing obviously has some form of issue going on. whether its attitude, poor training, green rider, energy, pain, ill fitting saddle, hard hands etc etc etc there is ALWAYS a reason why a horse will do it and id much rather find the cause and fix it that than to continue on with a misbehaving/upset horse. 

if a horse i am riding lowers his head to buck he will be turned sharply while i put 'up' pressure on the bit and give a teeny kick with my feet. buck usually, averted. if i get the feeling that they will rear move them forward, keep their head low and put continual pressure on one rein to keep a steady but tight circle. these is what i do when the situation arises but this is always very closely followed by a break down of why it happened. 

while bucking and rearing and all that bad behaviour is often 'accepted' by many people as 'how their horse is' i am not so willing to allow the behaviour. in every instance, we need to find the source of the behaviour rather than condone it by allowing it. 

just my 2¢


----------



## Brit Event (Dec 4, 2008)

*Rearer or bucker*



Britt said:


> Same here... rearing doesn't really scare me, but considering I've seen my mare go over backwards with some family members and when she broke her halter years ago... and considering that another of our mares busted some guys head open on pavememt by rearing and flipping backwards with him... I'd much rather have a bucker. My mare bucks more than she does anything, and it's a habit for her now to buck when she's in high spirits... doesn't phase me a bit anymore.
> 
> If I ever go 'horse shopping', I'll probably pass up every 'rearer' I come across... but a bucker you can fix.


 
Hi- I would much rather ride a bucker .. i train and break horses for a living . I'm 23 and i've ridden just about everything out there, all the way from race track to rodeo stock. I'm currently working on a 6 year old that was just started last year. He was a seriously dangerous rearer, but now is fixed. So some horses that rear can be fixed through my experiences. So yea Def a bucker!! All day long! LOL


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Fogged-In said:


> I am SURE I am not the only one here that will agree with this, but I will speak for myself as you requested for another to do...
> 
> You are wrong on so many levels... There is no such thing as a "PROPERLY TRAINED HORSE" that does not buck/rear.. I don't care if you take a baby and have the top horse trainer of the world bring it up- it still could have tendencies to buck or rear. Any animal will always STAY unpredictable.. Are you also saying that a horse can be trained to* NEVER* SPOOK, which may including scooting and bucking?!? Can you teach a horse to disobey its own natural fight or flight instincts 100%? Or does that fall under poor training as well?
> I will admit there are a ton of amazing horses in this world that have been trained very well by knowledgeable trainers- and I know there are some horses that were trained by "know it alls" that hadn't a clue to what they were doing and the horse came out with more opportunities than it started off with. But to make a statement that is so black and white is ignorant. If you truly believe that- you are very naive.. and certainly green in the horse world...
> However everyone is entitled to their own "opinions"...


Bucking and rearing are normal horse behaviors. Training is to condition these behaviors out.

I have been involved with horses and training for 30 years. I hardly think I am either green nor niave. I have retrained many improperly trained horses. If the horse is handled properly from the begining, then bucking and rearing is not a problem (not to say that any horse will buck or rear if threatened or whatever, but not to a 'problem' level where they are tagged a 'bucker' or a 'rearer'). You needn't take it personally, it is just a fact.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, due to having the luxury of both many times over, and over quite some time in working with a variety, as crazy as it is.. A rearer for me if either were to happen...

Now, my reason being is simply one unique to myself.. I tend to slide off a lot faster on a "rearer" and have had the chance to avoid getting squished the more often it happens! LOL! Bucking on the other hand, if I have my heads in the clouds and not paying attention when working or training, I have had the experience of not only getting bucked (in a full "all out" buck), but to then end up behind and getting kicked.. Thats a two fold sticky! LOL!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

to me it all depends on the horse and how badly they rear or buck and how easy it is to cure. I have had two mares (why always mares?) that reared. it was very infrequent, usually out of fear and very half hearted and easy to remedy. a chronic bucker however can be more difficult to cure at least in my experience so for that reason I vote rear. However it is more dangerous in the long run (rearing). So I think the consensus is neither though any horse can have a bad day and do either so have to be prepared


----------



## Fogged-In (Oct 3, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Bucking and rearing are normal horse behaviors. Training is to condition these behaviors out.
> 
> I have been involved with horses and training for 30 years. I hardly think I am either green nor niave. I have retrained many improperly trained horses. If the horse is handled properly from the begining, then bucking and rearing is not a problem (not to say that any horse will buck or rear if threatened or whatever, but not to a 'problem' level where they are tagged a 'bucker' or a 'rearer'). You needn't take it personally, it is just a fact.


 


 Nothing was ever taken personally. As I said, everyone is entitled to their own opinions


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

A bucker for sure. I had a horserear and flip over backwards with me.LUckily I got off just as he actually fell backwards but it could have gone really bad. However I fixed him good with a crop between his ears everytime he even came up an inch. He finally stopped altogether.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

"However I fixed him good with a crop between his ears everytime he even came up an inch"

Diesel used to be a rearer. He hasn't reared in probably 5 years and has never bucked. Im pretty sure he would have that plus a whole new world of problems if I wacked him on the head everytime he reared...


----------



## mom3x (Sep 16, 2008)

Can I just pick "no." ??


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL Mom3X I want that option too!!! :lol:

If I HAD to choose it would be the bucker. I don't want smooshed.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> a bucker for me. To me a rearer is more dangerous...and it freaks me out more. Were-as I've been on so many buckers that it doesn't bother me at all :lol:


Same here bcukers are just day-to -day for me now. I think a rearer is easier to get down but the thought of a horse filping over and almost landing on me again isn't as fun lol.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

well either if possible. had a horse rear and land on top of me before...and had a horse buck me off and many bones were broken in this body....SO NEITHER IF POSSIBLE....


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

i would much rather a bucker cause my friend fell of sam the first day she rode him, he reared cause he got spooked my friend was lucky that sam didnt fall on her cause she didnt know what to do when a horse rears so she lent back and sam came falling on to her but luckly her mum had sam on a lead rope and pulled him away from her before he did fall on her, poor girl she will not ride sam again, i asked her if she wanted to ride a few months ago and she was all happy to ride him and all but fear took over and just before she got on she bursted out with tears  but she is just happy to watch me ride from a distance and to pat sam.


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2008)

Most definitely a rearer!!! I am a very gutsy rider and have been on so many training horses in my riding life I just feel more secure with a rear then a buck. One of my horses I sold a few years ago was a fox hunter and at the check point he was rear, not as he was being bad, but he loved his job and would get very impatient as he wanted to continue. Most of the time at the check I would just be chatting with someone and all of a sudden would see this head going way above me - it didn't really faze me or anything. After a while half the time I didn't even notice it, it was just something that happened. 

Now one summer we were doing ring work and he was being a little terd and did rear up on him and spin on his hind legs 360 degrees and I wasn't to happy with that, but yea I would rather a rearer then a bucker, but thats just me.


----------



## CrockettsStorm (Dec 8, 2008)

if i had to have a bucker or a rearer. i would choose a rearer in a heartbeat just bc its easier to stay on when they rear.. and buckin your gonna be sore wether you hold on or they get you off esspicialy if your not ready!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> True any horse can be unpredictable, but i think y'all know what I meant. I meant that any horse with serious vice and will not be trained out of it, will be sold to someone who can deal with it.


I think that there is a difference between a "happy" buck and one that is overall serious and meant for trouble. When a horse hasnt been worked in a while you expect it to have some kind of antics under its sleeve before you ride it. That is where groundwork and lunging come into play, round pen work, ect. I am not scared of riding either out, but I would much rather ride a bucker then a rearer. A rearing horse is so much more dangerous, being off kilter and in the air. I have ridden both before, and the mare I rode almost jumped/reared right into a whole bunch of round pen panels :shock: Its not something that I would like to repeat. My Curly geding is seven years old (wasnt trained till he was five, going on six) and will buck and rear occasionally. As long as you know how to handle it in a calm manner and dont let them get away with it and learn to notice the signs before it all happens, then everything will be ok.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with that.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

If the bucking is meant to get you off, then I'd much rather go with a rear. I've been bucked off bronco times several times, and while I was lucky not to have broken anything, I'd much rather sit a rear. Hear's why:

When horses rear, in general, its not to unseat you.. The easiest way to do that is to buck. Rearing comes from a) a bad habit, b) spooking, c) not understanding what you want and responding to a strong bit. 

If your horse has a soft mouth, and you are yanking and pulling on the bit, eventually you'll get them to rear. Some horses rear when they spook, though I've personally never experienced it. I've ridden bad habit rears and not understanding rears. Here's the deal closer: Rearing (especially with a rider) requires a lot of athleticism, to go fully verticle is almost impossible for most horses, except those extremely well balanced and well muscled.. Generally riders who lean forward will stop a rear before it gets much higher because they mess up the horse's flow by moving. 

Bucking however is more of the horse "throwing a fit" and true bucking meant to get you off: will get you off almost every time, unless you catch it right away. Any horse can throw a fit, and even an untoned horse can be a very strong bucker if you p*ss it off. 

Not only does rearing require muscling and talent, unless the horse truly is spooking, it requires a lot of confidence. Its something the horse either does at play in the pasture or in his stall out of boredom, etc. In general a horse won't rear under saddle out of nowhere, the habit is picked up somewhere else and translated under saddle with some sort of stress or trying to distract the rider from working. 

My filly used to rear under saddle, it became almost guaranteed every time we rode. She also would get on her hind feet in her stall and look over the stall wall at the other horses. She would balance herself on her hind feet for quite a few minutes, she looked like a Lab really. Yet it was her bucks that threw me off and left me bruised for a couple weeks, and in too much pain to ride for a week. 

Also, its easier to stop a rear. Generally bucking gives a horse momentum for each following buck, which is why horses revert to bronco bucking when they get upset. I feel like it requires little thought, and in little time, their rider is off. Rearing however, often has some other motivation. It requires too much effort, concentration, muscling, and plain old talent to be able to do multiple times in a row, and with enough magnitude to unseat you. There is downtime between rears, time for you to prepare, time for you to nip it in the bud and push them through it. If the horse is good, and throwing a playful buck, then yes I'd rather ride that. However if the horse is trying to throw you off, I'd rather ride a rear.

Also, I think a lot of times, young or green horses pull rearing because they may feed off a rider's lack of confidence. (I think thats the reason my filly reared with me, after the first time she did it, I was terrified she'd do it again, and so on. Eventually I realized her rearing was less scary than her bucking, and I was determined to woop her little butt into shape and getting her to respect me. After I decided I'd rather take my chances, than be pushed around by her bratty behavior.. she eventually got the hint, with the little help from a martingale and check, she no longer bucks or rears.. and I can ride her in minimal gear, she won't even try it) 

Horses who are naturally independent, confident, and I'd say "intermediate-advanced rider horses" (even after they're fully trained) are more likely to feed off a rider's internal state and play games with the rider. They sense your nervousness or scared, and they think if I rear, I wonder what she'll do. Then they realize you got even more nervous, and eventually they think "If I rear, I'll get out of doing work" etc. Rearing scared me more, for the same reasons it did a lot of you. I had only ridden a rear on one other horse, it was new and scary because it was a different outlet of power I had never experienced before. 

However if you recognize rears for what they are, they really aren't that scary. If the horse is spooking, its probably only going to be one powerful rear, if your on your A game, you should catch the horse spooking before it rears and anticipate what to do as the rear happens. Once the rear happens, they may bolt, which I think is more dangerous than rearing. However if its just plain old counterproductive behavior, they aren't going to be so high (depending on your horses balance and muscling) or scary, and a little confidence and scary voice should scare it out of them. If its a bad response to the bit or rider error, then fixing the rider error should fix the rear. 

Bucks are way more unpredictable and dangerous IMO.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

I forgot to add that, Bucks can happen in motion.. where as rearing the horse really needs to slow down to a walk and pretty much stop for. Giving you major insight to when its going to happen.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I would prefer a bucker, it's less dangerous.


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

Being a new horse person I am nervous of both. Kyanne has done one tiny buck when I was trying to get her to go across water and it scared the hello pajesus out of me. But if I really had to choose I guess a bucker, just because I don't want a horse on top of me. I know that being thrown and falling off will happen one day, i'm just not looking forward to it.:-?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

totally a rearer! my old horse rusty would rear A THE TIME it is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fun to ride a rearer, bucking is just yuck for me


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

*Bucker!!!*

I would rather have a bucker anyday, rears can go nasty ie all the way back and over, seen it and omg mate it, pluss with bucks all you need to do it have the head up and hello gone haah, and I already have a bucker, what a blessing


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

well considering the my old horse was taught to rear and i wasnt told of it until i accidently cued him to three years later and then getting rebel as a baby and that seemed all of what he knew i would rather take a bucker versus a rearer since i have had my fair share of it


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd take a bucker any day. My boy went through a bratty bucking stage and I broke him of it without any harm to either of us!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't really want either to happen, but it does, and I would say i'd rather a bucker because rears are more dangerous. A horse I ride sometimes bucks when you ask him to canter and so now i'm kinda used to it too.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Ridden both, don't like either. :|


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Rather a bucker than a rearer because l don't want to go off the back!!


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

I am with every body i rather have a bucking horse cause my horse is a haflinger and she busks very low so i not scary


----------



## MissB (Nov 28, 2008)

WOW, I just saw this thread and voted and was surprised it's like 75% would rather ride a bucker.

NO ME!!!:shock:

I guess it's because, to me a rearer is so simple to stay on. You just keep yourself vertical to the ground by moving your upper body forward.

My Uncle bought one horse from a lady, a leopard App, he had learned to rear and on the third rear would flip over backwards, break the saddle. Everyone was scared to ride him so he didn't get ridden.

My Uncle did love be but put me on him and told me: first rear you lay into him and move him forward and work his butt. First the crop back and forth across his neck right infront of the saddle, while yelling and growling until he quits the rear. You want him out of the rear and moving off immediately then, work him and make him sweat. 

I took him for a canter, we did figure eights, spiiral in and out. We went to the trot and did some more of the same in that gait, until he was blowing a bit and starting to tire. Then walked on back to the place he reared at.
I did that the one time on the first rear and he NEVER tried it again. 

My uncle said: They can't rear very well when they're working, it's easiest for them to rear when they're standing still but, they can buck whatever they're doing. 

Rearing is much easier for me to ride and cure.:wink:


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW COOL STORY. i JUST LIKE BUCKER CAUSE MY HORSE DO NOT BUCK HARD I HAVE NEVER BEEN ON A REARING HORSE SO THAT IS WHY I PICKED THE BUCKER.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I honestly don't care either way. I've ridden both, and I think they're both easy to handle; just get the horse moving forward again. A few pages back (because I'm weird and read every post) drop the reins made a very good post on horses that rear, and I agree, but personally I find bucking easier to deal with. It may not be like that for everyone, but if you have the horse moving forward and balanced, they won't be able to buck. Balanced being the key word there. As soon as you let a rambunctious horse get on the forehand you will have the higher chance of a buck. It's all a matter of keeping the forward motion as well as the balance by making the horse work through their back to connect with your hands. 

My old mare had a habit of rearing when she didn't want to do something. I can recall a specific time at a show when I asked her to move forward past something that she had been eye-balling, and she decided to try and rear. All it took was a firm leg and a tap with the crop and she kept going. 

So, if I had to choose, either one, really. But of course I would prefer neither.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> Can I just pick "no." ??


 lol! 

I would pick a Kangeroo-er  but I think Misty is the only one around, if she if feeling well/lively she basically bounces on all fours :lol: 

But I would say bucker since I wouldn't want my horsie squishing me or snapping its neck


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

the horses i have rode are all buckers, so i guess i prefer buckers but not if they're the sort that fool you in to thinking they are going to buck sent you flying and don't actually leave the ground themselves lol 

Although our young horse who is only 2yo sometimes rears when leading when she gets excited but currently i'm not worried about that as she means no harm i'll get back to you on it when we're breaking her 

and i'd like to note that every horse is slightly dangerous as it has it's own mind so you can never tell when it may get unexpectedly frightened.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

my rearer has very good balance and for the most part is pretty easy to stay on. but i've seen rearers come completely over... I'd rather ride a bucker... even if it means a quick soar over the head and a hard land on the butt.... much better then watching the sun go dark as 1000 lbs come down on you... my thoughts...

Plus, alot of buckers "grow out of it".... my rearer is going to be 25 in march... he hasnt grown out of it yet......


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

i agree farmpony84. Many rearers do have great balance but as you say some can go completely over.

My friend had a rearer described as bombproof when she brought it the first time she rode it he was fine the second time he had alittle play and reared abit but the third time she got on him, he reared to a vertical. She said she could feel him going as soon as he went too upright, she fell and managed to roll out of the way, as she described it as happening in slow motion, she escaped alive with a broken arm and two broken ribs

quite lucky i'd say as when she researched the horse it turned out he had a history of rearing and had even paralysed his owner before the one before her, hence the cover up from the guy who sold him her.

But i can say everything turned out ok as she had the horse rehabilitated and it worked! he had quite a dented history due to cruelty, which had caused aggresive behaviour but now he's a great horse and my friend has had him for 6 happy years now!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The carrot bandit just got me!


----------

